# Russian cooking



## Sunny1993 (Apr 1, 2005)

Do we have any Russians here? Anyone would be interested in some Russian recipes?


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

Does Ukrainian count? Are you looking for recipes or offering them? either way works for me.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunny1993 said:
			
		

> Do we have any Russians here? Anyone would be interested in some Russian recipes?



Hehehe, if you've got them feel free to share them. If not I could look something up but Im sure we have at least a couple of people who are second generation russian around here.


----------



## Sunny1993 (Apr 1, 2005)

I was born and raised in Russia, and now live in the US, and will be happy to share any Russian recipes anyone is looking for.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2005)

dishes of smoked fish, chewy black bread, cucumbers dill and sour cream, pickles, slow braises of meat and root and bulb veggies, dried fruits, wild mushrooms.  earthy food for a cold climate, and bright extravagant food for a short summer like berries and cream in blini.  don'y forget the favorite kasha and pasta with gravy ... toasted buckwheat groats with macaroni and drippings from whatever.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Sunny and welcome to DC 

Please, pick a favorite recipe of yours and post it for us..I'm interested in anything you'd care to share.
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, dear.  You guys just reminded me that I went an entire winter without making halupke.  Hubby's family is from all over Eastern Europe, and the food is similar.  Stuffed cabbage leaves are a staple of the entire area.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 19, 2005)

*...*

 Forget about it, Russians can't cook period! Everything they cook they stole from Ukraine, well except blini. But I don’t think there is anybody out there who can actually make real Russian Blini. I’m afraid that art, because making them is art, is lost. Okay fine so Russians make great pickled mushrooms, but who is going to eat pickled mushrooms in America today. Nobody. Okay so they are going to claim that Borscht is Russian food, don’t believe them even Poles have more right to claim that. Borscht comes from Ukraine, we invented, and they stole it from us. Okay maybe you could ask a Russian to make culebiaky, or even rastegaiy, mmm, a wonderful things, but unless the person is born, say 100 years ago, they wouldn’t know what it is. Unfortunately great foods that Russians did make 100 years ago were completely or nearly completely lost due to Soviet system shortages, when people were more concern about eating something, rather than making fancy dishes.

Now being from Ukraine I have to say that Ukrainians manage to preserve lot more of their traditional dishes. Of course Ukrainians are better cooks to begin with, and not only because Ukraine was a bread basket but also because Ukrainians just love to eat. Food in Ukraine is by far more important part of life than it is in Russia. So if you really want good food, look for Ukrainian food, and not Russian. Oh, btw, I’ll be glad to share a recipe or few if you are interested.



Okay now that I’ve criticized Russians and Russian food enough, I hope everybody understood that I was joking and hopefully nobody takes offence. Okay?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2005)

I know this has nothing to do with Russian food - more Slavak I think - it took me years to find a recipe for Potica - I knew how to pronounce it but had no idea it was spelled like this - and oddly enough after doing an EXTREME search it was someone that lived not far from where I grew up that new what I was talking about.


----------



## bknox (Jul 20, 2005)

Sunny1933, I remember having a Russian or possibly Ukrainian hot drink as a kid. It may have been a tea but all I really remember is, it was sweet and had a spiced smell and flavor and we loved it. My parents friends would make it in the winter and bring it over when they visited. If you can help me out I would appreciate it.

Take it easy,
Bryan


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2005)

Sunny - we probably don't really know what to ask for so why don't you post some - I for one wouldn't know what dish to ask for because I'm not familiar with any.  I could change the thread title to Sunny's Russian Recipes.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

I remember that the Russian family I knew put a few dishes on the table. I did make some, my Mum made the eggplant dip thing a few months ago with tomato and we enjoyed that heated on toast. I must find my book, it has been put away. We always have jars of fish in any shop around here so that is a good idea for me.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

"White Russians and Black Russians" are nice...lol.  Down the hatch!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have also been intrigued by Russian cooking.  This is a website I just stumbled across a few days ago and it is packed with interesting recipes and nice articles also.  Take a look!!
http://www.ruscuisine.com/

Licia


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 8, 2005)

My fish and book was actually Scandivanian, I must have been tired.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2005)

I never really liked this site; I don’t know, something about the recipes that just doesn’t sound real. As if, somebody took a normal recipe and decided to make into something extremely fancy or weird.  I don’t know. I actually have never run across a decent English book or e-site of Russian cuisine. There are very few of them to begin with.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 9, 2005)

ruscuisine is pretty good.  many of the recipes have been westernized for ingredients etc, but are close to what I recognize from what I have been served in homes and restaurants both here and in Eastern Europe.

Also remember, as with any national cuisine, there are local variants, rigorously guarded and defended as the REAL item.  But for any one interested in Russian foods and recipes, this is a goos site.  Also check out Dover Publications' ethnic cookbook reprints.  lotta good stuff there.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 10, 2005)

This is a big confession, but I have sometimes felt that way about American food.  But I find myself sticking up for American cooking these days.  I think if you give things a chance eventually you work out where it is all coming from.


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2005)

Maniac, the site was very interesting. I've bookmarked it for further inspection.
K&C, I think American cooking is great! Our ethnic diversity and plentiful supply of food has brought all the world's great quisines to our fingertips. 
So we mix & match a little...that's what makes it so good.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 10, 2005)

I think some of the posts in this thread have frightened off the OP, she/he hasn't added any Russian recipes to this thread.

I would be interested, I had a Russian girl whose family came over to Scotland when she was about 12 (her Dad was a lecturer at the Uni, I seem to recall) - I was often invited to tea or to dinner and some of the food was really delicious.  So I beg to differ that Russians can't cook


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 10, 2005)

I have gotten very interested in Eastern European cooking recently ... and would love to learn more. I hope Sunny will come back and share with us!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I am glad some of you enjoyed the ruscuisine site, personally I find it very interesting also some articles along with the recipes.  Yes I do agree there are many wonderful recipes from Russia, and I try not to stereotype any kind of cuisine by saying "russians can't cook" or "american cooking sucks" or anything like that... there are always good, bad and ugly in every genre (not only cuisines, also music, books cinema etc.) just a matter of being done well with good taste and material or not...  it is always good to keep a open and curious, accepting mind....


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ...  it is always good to keep a open and curious, accepting mind....


Good policy, my friend!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 10, 2005)

I like American cooking, it was just difficult to understand at first, I only had the recipes on the net to go on.

Australia is much the same as America.  We also have alot of different people here, alot of people came here in search of gold.  I have recently learnt German cooking because there are alot of German's here, but I learnt it from Americans!  I have had to learn it because the ingredients are here when sometimes there are little other ingredients.  I have only been in this town for over a year.

I am also growing collards this year and okra, although I guess it depends on how much heat we get, maybe they won't grow.


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a book titled "Katish:  Our Russian Cook written by Wanda L. Frolov.  It is adorable, and has a few simple, believable, do-able recipes.  I keep forgetting to look for more in the series when I hit book stores.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2005)

Has my post been removed again? Oh-oh, what have I done this time? I do appologies, just in case.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2005)

Not for faint hearted



Forshmack:



1 whole herring, deboned

8 ounce butter

1 green apple, medium size

1 small to medium onion

2 slices white bread or a bread roll soaked in vinegar

 and squeezed to get rid of liquid

1 to 3 hard boiled eggs, depends on your taste.



 Put herring, apple, onion, hard boiled egg, and bread thru meat grinder, mix it well. Done. Chill before serving. Personally, I love it as a side for mash potato. Usually it is served as*Hors D'oeuvres.*


----------

